# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ 15.4] Creation d'index avant ou aprs un insert massif

## nmado

Bonjour  tous,

Je dois crer un table  partir de donnes d'une autre table et cela reprsente normment de lignes (plus d'1 milliard) .
Jusque l pas de soucis.

Ce que je me demande c'est  quel moment doit on crer les index, avant o aprs l'insertion ?
Sur oracle, je ne me serait pas pos la question, la cration des index est plus pertinente aprs l'injection des donnes.

Mais IQ tant un SGBD particulier et ayant entendu qu'il tait prfrable de crer les index avant insertion, je voulais avoir votre avis et surtout connaitre la raison.

D'avance merci

----------


## Benouze

Bonjour,

Je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi mais il est effectivement crit dans la doc officielle : 

"If you discover later that you need additional indexes, it is simple to add them; however, it is usually faster to create all necessary indexes before you insert any data."

http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/in...042588267.html

----------


## nmado

Cela confirme dj qu'il est prfrable de crer les index avant 

Merci pour ta rponse Benouze

----------

